# Colonoscopy and Boils.



## Fundy (Apr 9, 2002)

Has anyone ever had a doctor insist on doing a colonoscopy because you had a boil next to the poop shute?He says he just wants to check things out.Trying to get information is like getting blood from a stone. Perhaps if answers are not forthcoming I will cancel.If anyone else has been in this position, what reason were you given.Curious. Fundy.highball###canada.com


----------



## Sallie (Jun 5, 2002)

I was just diagnosed with IBS. I had the colonoscopy two weeks ago. I hope you didn't cancel. It can rule out many problems. The test itself is a piece of cake. The prep before is just sitting on the toilet for a few hours. You can do that, you probably do. Let me know how it works out.Sallie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

According to this http://www.medbroadcast.com/health_topics/...s_i_crohns.html People with Crohn's can get boils/boil-like things near the anus so he may be wanting to check to see if everything is OK in there.K.


----------

